# Visa Problems



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, 

My boyfriend is looking for jobs in UAE (we arent fussed where exactly) 

Basically, I was hoping someone could give me some advice on how difficult it will be for me to go live with him. 

We are talking about getting married sometime next year and i know living together is illegal but i was wondering how strict this is and if there are any ways around it??

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This sounds like a disaster in the making. 

Not fussed? Usually westerners are generally older with management/senior level experience. The lower entry level/intermediate levels are not generally paid so well. What type of career is your boyfriend in? 

You can come quite easily. As long as you do not advertise that you are unmarried, present yourself as a married couple from the beginning not to draw attention from your neighbors, then you will be fine.


----------



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks for your reply. 

By saying "not fussed", i mean we wont really choose where we go, we will go where the right job is offered. 

He is an english teacher and has worked all over the world so he knows what its like living abroad, we just want to find out how difficult it would be for me to live with him. 

How would i get a visa to live with him if we arent married??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

smith303 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> By saying "not fussed", i mean we wont really choose where we go, we will go where the right job is offered.
> 
> ...


You can not have a visa if you are not married. It is illegal for those unmarried to live together. People do it but it is still illegal. A company will not be able to provide a visa for you to do such. If you are a british citizen (some people change their flag up there in the box so one never knows on here), you are one of the chosen countries where you can do visa runs every 30 days. The cost has increased to 200 dirhams each time though. It would add up over time. Just live together and keep quiet about it. Do you have skills to enable you to get a job and your own visa? The other option that is usually suggested is just get married. The packaged he is offered will not include you. No insurance, no flights home, etc. 

There is a thread in the dubai forum with the schools listed. May be a good source to do some job hunting.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

smith303 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> By saying "not fussed", i mean we wont really choose where we go, we will go where the right job is offered.
> 
> ...


One other thing. Teachers generally salary range here is 12 to 15k dirhams, with accomodations provided.


----------



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

We are getting married next year so prehaps its a good idea to bring it forward. 

I am a beauty therapist so i doubt there will be many jobs available to me, prehaps thats something i will look into.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

smith303 said:


> We are getting married next year so prehaps its a good idea to bring it forward.
> 
> I am a beauty therapist so i doubt there will be many jobs available to me, prehaps thats something i will look into.


Most beauty therapist are from the Philippines and are paid peanuts! Coming from the UK, I very much doubt that you would want to work for that kind of money and will most likely be overlooked for these jobs.

It's really up to you whether you choose to bring your wedding forward. You just need to be aware that it is illegal to live together and that getting caught carries a stay in jail, followed by deportation. You and your partner will ultimately have to make a decision as to whether you are prepared to take the risk or whether getting married is just easier. 

Good luck.


----------



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

We got married in october so we could live together in abu dhabi 
We have been together since 2002 and have kids and didn't want to run the risk of being caught-I never planned on getting married!
I don't think you can get a visa for being a beauty therapist-can you?


----------



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

danielle77 said:


> We got married in october so we could live together in abu dhabi
> We have been together since 2002 and have kids and didn't want to run the risk of being caught-I never planned on getting married!
> I don't think you can get a visa for being a beauty therapist-can you?


I wont actually be working out there so I'm not looking for a visa to work. 

I think we have more or less decided to get married sooner now so hopefully it will all work out well. 

Thanks for the replies


----------

